# Triple to double conversion



## Lcharmatz (Oct 17, 2013)

Current ride is Cannondale Synapse 5 (5 yrs old 14K miles) using Shimano 105 10 speed drive train, mid length RD with triple crankset (50-39-30) and 12-28 rear cassette and would like to convert to a compact double 10 speed setup since I never use the smallest chain ring at all. Which components need to change, besides crankset, do I need to change shifters, FD, RD (don't think so). Looking at upgrading to Dura Ace components if makes any sense compared to 105. Mainly do 35-50 mi trips with no racing.
Thx in advance for your input.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

If you have a tripple, then you have ST-5703 shifters and a FD-5703 front derailleur.

You'll need a left side ST-5700 and FD-5700 to change to 10sp. You can get them both for under $100. That's all you need.
Upgrading to Dura Ace doesn't make any sense.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

Upgrading to Ultegra may make some sense. DA, no. Last I knew you could get a full group set for like $540 scanning the internet. That's more than what a crank and left shifter would cost but......

What's missing from that picture though is your back wheel. You'd also need to factor in what's needed to convert your wheel to 11 speed. If you have Mavic is may be as simple as removing a spacer. Or might be that you're current wheel is useless for 11. Or somewhere in between removing spacer and completely new wheel.

Do nothing is probably your best option. No harm in simply not using a certain chainring.


----------



## stan01 (Apr 30, 2014)

5 yrs old with 14k miles on it, I would not invest any money in terms of upgrades. Save your money until you decide either to upgrade to a new bike or until when the parts are worn out. To go to a double set up, you don't technically have to replace anything. Just remove the 3rd ring that isn't being used & automatically you just saved some weight.

Using your existing parts, you can "block off" the third click on your front shifter so it becomes a double. What you need to do is adjust the low limit screw on the front derailleur so that it will no longer shift to the granny ring. So with the granny ring removed, shift the front to the new inner ring. Now adjust the low limit screw so that the inner cage of the front changer gives you just enough clearance(1-2mm) without touching when in the smallest gear combo (39x28). 

By doing this, your front derailleur essentially blocks out the 3rd click in your shifter & your bike has now become a double set up. Why spend money on new parts if your existing stuff was working when you don't have to? Save that cash for when you really want to upgrade to something newer. BTW if you find that you don't have a low enough low gear, with your mid-cage rear mech being able to handle something bigger than your 28....you have other options with a wider range cassette.


----------



## Lcharmatz (Oct 17, 2013)

Jay Strongbow said:


> Upgrading to Ultegra may make some sense. DA, no. Last I knew you could get a full group set for like $540 scanning the internet. That's more than what a crank and left shifter would cost but......
> 
> What's missing from that picture though is your back wheel. You'd also need to factor in what's needed to convert your wheel to 11 speed. If you have Mavic is may be as simple as removing a spacer. Or might be that you're current wheel is useless for 11. Or somewhere in between removing spacer and completely new wheel.
> 
> Do nothing is probably your best option. No harm in simply not using a certain chainring.


Currently using a 10 Speed cassette and cannot go to 11 speed would neef a new rear wheel. The main reason for the change is the difficulty in keeping the front derailleur from needing constant adjustment as chain skips from 50 to 30 chain ring after only riding 100 miles or so. My LBS has done this every time I take it in for adjustment. I have to play with barrel adjuster (counterclockwise 1-2 turns) to get it to shift without skipping the middle chain ring. This can cause the chain to rub on the outside front derailleur plate as it is very sensitive to get it right. I may just go with the option to take off the granny gear and adjust the FD to not go that far any more. May be the best solution. Thx for the suggestions.
Just saw a 105 compact crank set including a new BB and a 105 left shifter for only $126 on Ebay, not a bad cost to do the upgrade or hold until the parts wear out.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

You can get an entire 11 speed groupset with cables in 105 for about $300 if you can find a rear wheel that is 11 speed capable. There's lots of used ones around on the online market's here, could probably get one for another $100.


----------



## stan01 (Apr 30, 2014)

Forgot to mention this but if you decide to block out the 3rd click in the shifter route, I would recommend that you also install a chain catcher if you don't have one already. Its just extra insurance & its cheap insurance at that because if your shifter cable ever happens to snap/break during a ride....its better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

I am constantly changing the make up of bikes. I have a CAAD5 frame, formerly a single speed, that I'm changing to old Campy Centaur 10 speed. I like the way the CAAD5 rides. I'm using a Nashbar black crankset to get a compact 34/50. The frame is black. Presently I'm stymied by the Centaur single chainwheel that is stuck. I enjoy bolting all this stuff together. I've never bought a complete bike. I've built all mine from the frame up.


----------



## Lcharmatz (Oct 17, 2013)

stan01 said:


> Forgot to mention this but if you decide to block out the 3rd click in the shifter route, I would recommend that you also install a chain catcher if you don't have one already. Its just extra insurance & its cheap insurance at that because if your shifter cable ever happens to snap/break during a ride....its better to be safe than sorry.


Most if not all chain catchers I have seen are for braze on FD. My Cannondale is a 34.9mm clamp on FD. So what is needed to use these chain catchers? If I were to switch to a 11 speed double front derailleur and 11 speed crank set (52/36) Shimano 5800 would this be Ok to keep the 10 speed drive train (rd, cassette & chain). Considering this to get better gearing with this crank set rather than compact 50/34 double. I realize that this would increase the cost for the crank set; do I need an 11 speed fd or can I stay with all 10 speed except for the crank set?


----------



## stan01 (Apr 30, 2014)

Changing to a 11 spd FD & keeping the rest of your drive train 10spd won't work. The pull ratio from 10 spd to 11 spd is different. You need to stick with a 10 spd FD but the 11 spd crankset will work no problems with your current parts. As for chain catchers, there are plenty of options out there. There are ones that attach to the frame independent of the FD. 

So if you plan on using your existing shifters, I would suggest that you look for a 10 spd double FD either a braze-on type used with an adapter or 34.9 clamp on unit. Its up to you but since you plan on going this route, you can choose now how you want to set up your chain catcher. As for crankset, go with whatever is better priced. So if you can find a 10 spd one for a good price then go with that, otherwise a 11 spd crankset will work just fine with a 10spd drive-train.

If you plan on changing out more parts, then you open up a whole new can of worms. If you plan on going 11spd, then it will become a whole group set that we'll be talking about plus new rear wheel. As others have mentioned, 105/5800 is available for about $400 & then budget for new wheels.


----------



## heybrady (Jul 3, 2011)

I didnt read thru this closely, but I did the same thing to my CAAD8 triple last winter.

You will need crank, chain, cassette (obviously) and a wheel that accepts 11sp. 

You will need a new Front Der, as a triple does not line up very well when used as a double. Luckily, FD are super cheap and easy to find. You can use your front shifter as well. Basically, you will use the outer two positions of the shifter and the FD low stop will prevent the shifter from dropping the chain to the inside. You will end up with 4 usable positions in front: little ring, little ring trim, big ring, and big ring trim. 

I rode like this all of last year and really had no issues with the 'triple shifter as a double' setup. 

Although as someone else mentioned above, if you are doing a the 10-11 speed conversion, you are probably better off buying the whole 5800 or 6800 group from one of the UK sellers.


----------

